# Pex Wanna Be!! Just when you think you've seen it ALL!!



## BarakThePlumber (Sep 19, 2009)

I ran across this yesterday, HO had a leak in his living room ceiling. The guy that re-habbed this house had his "plumber" do this, I told the guy most HOs are smarter than this! The "plumber" used .5" Galv. coup. .5"MIPxswedge brass fittings, vacuum tees, braided tubing and hose clamps and then they sealed it all up in the wall with the stops!! I told him it was harder doing it this way than the right way!!


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Clueless


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

That's my favorite hack of the month right there. Congratulations.:thumbsup:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

You guy's are so critical. What else are you going to do with those left over spray hoses from kitchen faucet replacements? :whistling2:


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

that is just unbelievable, what a complete idiot


----------



## BarakThePlumber (Sep 19, 2009)

That is just one of the things wrong, No vents, S trap one one side, stops inside the wall. There is a HUGE lawsuit going on over this house right now. The guy had this place inspected by a "home inspector" and the only thing he found wrong in the house was a "S" trap!!! LOL I told the HO to add that inspector to his lawsuit!! I actually felt sorry (the reason I stopped taking pictures) for this guy! So many code violations!! But The Supply lines topped everything else in my opinion!! LOL


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

and this just before Christmas! Happy holidays to all!!!!!!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

LEAD INGOT said:


> You guy's are so critical. What else are you going to do with those left over spray hoses from kitchen faucet replacements? :whistling2:



Fuel line for a bar stool mo ped?


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Wonder if that Nacho guy had something to do with this!!


----------



## BarakThePlumber (Sep 19, 2009)

ESPinc said:


> Wonder if that Nacho guy had something to do with this!!


It definantly looked like a Remodelation!! LOL 
Nacho must have some "cousins" in IL!! :laughing:


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

..................................................................wtf?


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey man lay off Nacho's plumbing skills. I just found a picture of his remodel work with a very happy customer. :laughing: Nacho :thumbsup:


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

It's pronounced "_remodelation_". Remodelation.
Try to get it right, huh.


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

... speechless...


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

UnclogNH said:


> Hey man lay off Nacho's plumbing skills. I just found a picture of his remodel work with a very happy customer. :laughing: Nacho :thumbsup:



I don't care how much its worth, or how much it cost, it looks like ****.:blink:


----------



## Turbojoey (May 10, 2012)

That looks like a job one of the guys i work with did.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

UnclogNH said:


> Hey man lay off Nacho's plumbing skills. I just found a picture of his remodel work with a very happy customer. :laughing: Nacho :thumbsup:


 Trying to replace that toliet like for like any ideas !


----------

